# Norwich: looking for training partner! Show prep!



## Stallion23 (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi guys,

I am a 26 years old Bodybuilder from Europe mainland 

After 7 years off contest I am aiming to get back on stage this november, therefore I am planning to seriously restart working out to get back in shape. I am looking for a training partner to work out with in the morning before work...7ish?? If anyone from Noriwch with strong will of working out properly is interested..just let me know. Ah I was forgetting, I will be training at Bodyrush!!! Anyone from Body rush??

Let me know, if u work out there!!!

Bye bye


----------



## Stallion23 (Apr 18, 2011)

Pictures from last december. natural. I think with some more beef on I could do well. What do you think?


----------



## Stallion23 (Apr 18, 2011)

more pics


----------



## Martin Faulks (Aug 26, 2008)

Yes I'm in Norwich. Can you post your routine your in great shape.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

I use Bodyrush, are you training there at the moment? Can't offer up as a training partner as I'm occupied with some corrective exercise stuff at the moment. Normally train around 5:30 during the week and Sat/Sun mornings, make yourself known when you're about!


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

I used to use bodyrush but after last show went to carrefour may join bannatynes too as right next to work so one next to home one next to work


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

I'm bodyrush as well but unfortunately no help to u as well as I train evenings, approaching my first show in 6 weeks. Will be there 7am mornings for fasted cardio for the next 6 weeks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

How is bodyrush now? New owners isn't there?


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

New owners haven't taken over yet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Shaun n Lorraine still there?


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

I think they leave for turkey this week

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Yup, think Lorraine's last day is tomorrow, not sure about Shaun. Gym is heaving most days now, much better than months gone by.

WSS - Didn't know you posted here too! Will make myself known at some point this week, though you look like you've been hanging out your @rse recently, so I'll keep it brief


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Ak_88 said:


> Yup, think Lorraine's last day is tomorrow, not sure about Shaun. Gym is heaving most days now, much better than months gone by.
> 
> WSS - Didn't know you posted here too! Will make myself known at some point this week, though you look like you've been hanging out your @rse recently, so I'll keep it brief


From your avatar I have no idea who you are lol so u may have to explain.

Training is exhausting now so u may not get a huge response from me whilst my head is in the game lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Martin Faulks (Aug 26, 2008)

Hey are any of you guy up for training? I would like to see what kind of routines competition body builders use.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

WhySoSerious said:


> From your avatar I have no idea who you are lol so u may have to explain.
> 
> Training is exhausting now so u may not get a huge response from me whilst my head is in the game lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can't tell who it is from that either... From that comment diet must be kicking in

How you looking?


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

I enjoy a certain level of anonymity online, nothing more to it than that 

How come you left in the first place OJay?


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Knew so many people that was hardto always focus and finished my show so thought good time for a change

Also working one end of bypass my home the other carrefour is 2mins from home when you factor into the parking costs of bodyrush it's actually cheaper at cf


----------



## Stallion23 (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi guys, I am in holiday now... I will answer to you ASAP!! Thanks for the posts!!!


----------



## dawse (Mar 22, 2007)

Welcome dude


----------



## Stallion23 (Apr 18, 2011)

Martin Faulks said:


> Yes I'm in Norwich. Can you post your routine your in great shape.


At the moment I restarted training yesterday as I did not go to gym since last december and I just did some light weights at home. My weight is quite low now: 165 Lbs at the moment, but as I am below my normal weight, "muscular memory" will help me reaching quickly 180 LBs which is my normal weight when I train (and the weight in the pics). I am very lean already, so it is just a matter of training hard and eat somewhere around 450 g Cho/250 pro/50g fat every day and the weight will rise up. This in the next 9 weeks, then prep will go forward.

I planed a workout which is a simple A-B split for the first 2 weeks and then A-B-C-D: A: chest-biceps, B back and femoral biceps, C shoulders and triceps, D quads and calves. First ex heavy 4 set with 5-8 reps, then other 2 exc with short rest between sets and higher reps. For quads as I am able to hit high intensity and great results with a different approach, I will be doing just 5 sets of squat every week using a different range of reps.



Ak_88 said:


> I use Bodyrush, are you training there at the moment? Can't offer up as a training partner as I'm occupied with some corrective exercise stuff at the moment. Normally train around 5:30 during the week and Sat/Sun mornings, make yourself known when you're about!


 I will definitelly be there on Saturday and Sunday, I will try to recognize ur back and hair lol



WhySoSerious said:


> I'm bodyrush as well but unfortunately no help to u as well as I train evenings, approaching my first show in 6 weeks. Will be there 7am mornings for fasted cardio for the next 6 weeks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Great men!!! If you won't be too breathless I will come and say hi if I will see u doing cardio . Good luck with your prep..I saw the pictures in the other thread and you seem already in great shape for the show. You doing well!!! I am back from Italy the 3rd, I will be training the 4th.



WhySoSerious said:


> New owners haven't taken over yet
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How is the new management..do you think something will change??


----------



## Stallion23 (Apr 18, 2011)

dawse said:


> Welcome dude


Thank you!! It is a pleasure, this look like a very useful BB forum, with no first ladies......I think I' ll really enjoy posting here.


----------

